# The apartment rental process in Tijuana



## TJnow (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, just wondering if anyone else has moved to Tijuana from the states and if so, would be kind enough to throw their 2 cents to help me out with any relevant info.

I'm planning on moving to TJ from Pasadena because I got a new job in San Diego that allows me to work from home. I'd only have to go into San Diego twice a week to check into an office so that's why I'm moving to save money on rent versus the overpriced San Diego rentals. In terms of my stuff, I'm renting a small cargo van and driving it down to SD and then I'll find an independant mover on craigslist to actually transport it into mexico for me. But in terms of the actual apartment rental process, I have some questions.

Most of my search as been on Craigslist (looking for a 2 bedroom 1 bath for 400-700 a month) and thus far I've just been taking Uber in TJ with Uber english and having them communicate with landlords for me etc act as my guide for a tip. I'm also going to have to have him come with me when I decide on a place to translate etc with the forms since my spanish isn't fluent. 

I like the Colinas De California area which I realize is 20-30 minutes from the border way back in the hills but the area seems safe, secure and since I don't need to cross over to the US very often they have a lot of great new construction condos that the owners have decided to rent out in my price range. Something comparable in SD proper would easily go for 1500 or more depending on the area. 

Anyhow when ads list that utilities are taken care of, is this the water, gas and electric? Obviously cable and internet will also have to be set up etc. Luckily most of the listings I'm interested in already have a fridge, and stove as well as laundry machine and washer.

Also for general requirements, they obviously want, proof of income, a rental recommendation and or personal one too, bank statements, and first months rent and security deposit? Anything else I'm missing?

Alot of the craigslist ads want AVAL which I won't be able to provide obviously since I don't know anyone in mexico that can vouch for me. Do you think 2 or 3 months rent prepaid would allow me to bypass this requirement? 

Any way to ensure you'll actually get your security deposit back at the end of the lease? (assuming of course you held up on your end and left it the way it came) It seems that often times this doesn't happen haha. 

My main concern is communication with the landlord since there is no property management for condo rentals since that's between the owner and renter etc. Hopefully I'll secure a rental apartment with a landlord that is around when or if things break down etc. 

Anyhow I realize this was a long post so thanks in advance to any replies. I think I may stay in various airbnb's all over TJ to actually get a feel of certain areas such as the playas area, zona rio, etc before I decide on a place since otherwise it's hard to get a feel of certain areas and what's around that will determine your ease and quality of life.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"Also for general requirements, they obviously want, proof of income, a rental recommendation and or personal one too, bank statements, and first months rent and security deposit? Anything else I'm missing?"

Just enter Mexico as a tourist on a 180 day FMM before you spend the time and money to obtain a temp. resident visa........


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

_"Anyhow when ads list that utilities are taken care of, is this the water, gas and electric?"_


I don't know about Tijuana, but in other areas of Mexico, I've found that rentals that include utilities will often require you to pay separately for gas. But I haven't looked at newly constructed condos, and it's possible they might handle things differently.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a utilities-included rental for awhile. It included bottled water, tap water, electricity, bottled gas and weekly cleaning. It was one room efficiency (bed, hot plate, refri, in one room with a private bath) in a building with several of them. I had to pay for additional for internet.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

> Most of my search as been on Craigslist (looking for a 2 bedroom 1 bath for 400-700 a month) and thus far I've just been taking Uber in TJ with Uber english and having them communicate with landlords for me etc act as my guide for a tip. I'm also going to have to have him come with me when I decide on a place to translate etc with the forms since my spanish isn't fluent.


Hello, I moved to TJ recently (back in September of last year) and I'll be glad to share some of what I've experience. Check out Vivanuncios.com.mx as this is what the locals use to find listings. I would also recommend if possible to rent a car and drive around the areas you're interesting. The reason for this is that some of the landlords simply just put a sign outside of the house and not listed online. 



> I like the Colinas De California area which I realize is 20-30 minutes from the border way back in the hills but the area seems safe, secure and since I don't need to cross over to the US very often they have a lot of great new construction condos that the owners have decided to rent out in my price range. Something comparable in SD proper would easily go for 1500 or more depending on the area.


I have also consider Colinas de California, however I was told that there they area is a bit overcrowded. Traffic there is a bit overcrowded during the hours people go out to work and when they come back home. I choose Playas de Tijuana as it's around the same price range for a two bedroom apartment and its surprisingly not as crowded with a good shopping center. 



> Anyhow when ads list that utilities are taken care of, is this the water, gas and electric? Obviously cable and internet will also have to be set up etc. Luckily most of the listings I'm interested in already have a fridge, and stove as well as laundry machine and washer.


I would check again with the landlord as some of the utilities they include are usually only garbage, maintenance (yard work, keeping the building clean). Usually you'll have to pay for electricity, water, and gas (natural gas). Also check that the apartment comes with a gas cylinder as usually tenants have to bring their own. 



> Also for general requirements, they obviously want, proof of income, a rental recommendation and or personal one too, bank statements, and first months rent and security deposit? Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> Alot of the craigslist ads want AVAL which I won't be able to provide obviously since I don't know anyone in mexico that can vouch for me. Do you think 2 or 3 months rent prepaid would allow me to bypass this requirement?


This depends on the landlords some are more stringent than others. I also do not have an AVAL and usually have to provide double the deposit and a month ahead. I've also come across other landlords that may request to pre pay a few month in advance. Just make sure whatever you agree to that it's in writing when signing the lease agreement. 



> Any way to ensure you'll actually get your security deposit back at the end of the lease? (assuming of course you held up on your end and left it the way it came) It seems that often times this doesn't happen haha.


This is hit or miss depending on the landlord too unfortunately I've had issues getting deposits back. Once instance one landlord told me not to pay the last month of my rent and therefore this would negate payback of the deposit. I had another landlord who did not want to give me my deposit back, however, since I had a copy of the contract specifically stipulating that if I return the apartment in good condition I am entitle to get it back. I would also recommend going thru the apartment you are going to rent with the landlord and making sure everything is fine and in working condition. Sorry kind of answer fast and may have not been clear on some points, hopefully you'll find some helpful information. If you need further help let me know.


----------

